# portsnap - list of files going to update



## Alt (Sep 2, 2009)

Have a question about portsnap. Usually when updating ports tree i do: `portsnap fetch` and they `portsnap update`.
Now question is: it is possible to see which exactly ports will be updated after i do 'fetch' but before updating?

I need this because i wait for updating subversion, but do not want to update tree every time to avoid version errors.


----------



## graudeejs (Sep 2, 2009)

http://www.freshports.org/
you can subscribe to certain ports there


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 2, 2009)

Portsnap doesn't have a 'dry run' option. I guess you could backup-copy /usr/ports, run portsnap update, and diff /usr/ports with its backup copy and revert changes you don't want by copying the old port directory back. It does sound quite labour-intensive, though, because you'll likely have to edit the INDEX-[7|8] file as well to reflect correct versions in this ports tree.


----------



## Alt (Sep 2, 2009)

Ok i make a path to portsnap, implementing this function. Where i should send the diffs? (Or what i must to do now to commit this?)


----------



## graudeejs (Sep 2, 2009)

send it to maintainer

```
$ cd /usr/ports/ports-mgmt/portmaster
$ make maintainer
```


----------



## vivek (Sep 2, 2009)

> it is possible to see which exactly ports will be updated after i do 'fetch' but before updating?


No. But you can see which ports will be updates after you run update...with pkg_version:

```
pkg_version -l '<'
```
You can always update selected packages. Instead of whole tree.


----------



## ale (Sep 2, 2009)

Maybe another option could be making a copy of /etc/portsnap.conf, changing the WORKDIR and PORTSDIR variables in it to create a "preview" version.
Then you can update the real ports tree and portsnap db as usual, or tell portsnap to fetch and update the preview copy using the -f option.


----------



## troberts (Sep 3, 2009)

> I need this because i wait for updating subversion, but do not want to update tree every time to avoid version errors.


You could always go to http://www.freebsd.org/ports/ and see if there is a newer version than what you have installed on your system.


----------



## Alt (Sep 3, 2009)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> send it to maintainer
> 
> ```
> $ cd /usr/ports/ports-mgmt/portmaster
> ...


It is correct i should send it to portmaster's maintainer? portsnap is in base system source tree /usr/src/usr.sbin/

Thanks all, now i only have question how to send my patch =)


----------



## graudeejs (Sep 3, 2009)

attach it to email


----------



## phoenix (Sep 3, 2009)

Port*snap* is maintained by Colin Percival.
Port*master* is maintained by Doug Barton.

There's no connection between the two.

The one who mentioned portmaster did so in error.  Ignore that suggestion.  

Reading the man page for portsnap should provide contact details.


----------



## Alt (Sep 3, 2009)

Omg relly)))) What must be said there: 'RTFM' haha))


----------



## graudeejs (Sep 3, 2009)

oh.... dam... again..... portsnap, portmaster.... lol beergrin


----------

